# Verbotener Operator Illustrator



## dawnyell (30. Juli 2003)

Öhm, da Ihr euch so gerne meiner Probleme annehmt - folgendes Problem: Ich hab in ein schönes Layout für meine neue Webseite eine Schrift beim Speichern eingebunden (Adobe Illustrater 10, Windows). Der Font nennt sich Phino(variation). Nach dem Abspeichern konnte ich das Dokument nur mit einer Fehlermeldung öffnen die da lautet: "Ungültiger Operator "-regular", Kontext: _...blablabla..._ / Rhino-(Variation)-Regular". Zwar kann ich das Dokument noch öffnen, doch sind alle Ebenen bis auf die zwei untersten (die waren beim Speichern fixiert) vollkommen weg, auch die eingebetteten Bitmaps sind wech. Die Dokumentgröße ist aber noch die gleiche, also müssten die Daten noch in dem Dokument sein.

Ich bin am Verzweifeln, da kein Backup von der letzten Version... *kotz*

;-) Naja, ich nehm jetzt ne anderen Font und mach alles nochmal neu. Trotzdem würde mich mal interessieren, wie man .ai-Dateien evtl. mit dem Texteditor reparieren kann oder ob´s ein Tool dazu gibt (außer Illustrator). Hab nämlich im GESAMTEN INTERNET danach gesucht und NIX gefunden


----------



## dawnyell (8. September 2003)

*Lösung des Problems*

Hm, mir ist keine bekannt. Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, das defekte ai-Dokument in ein neues, geöffnetes ai-Dokument zu ziehen... Soll manchmal helfen. Ansonsten hilft da nur noch neu machen.

Alternativ hab ich mit einem Texteditor versucht, an der  defekten ai-Datei rumzupfuschen - den Operator gelöscht/verändert, die Schrift rausgenommen - natürlich ohne das korrekte  Wissen über den Aufbau einer AI-Datei, rein intuitiv. Hat wie zu erwarten auch nix geholfen. Gibts irgendwo eine Referenz über den Aufbau solchiger Vektorformate wie ai oder fh8? Ist  die Syntax postscript-ähnlich? Wer weiß was?


----------

